# Why did nobody want her hand knits?



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

My friend was at a church craft fair at the weekend. She got chatting to a lady in her eighties who had a stall of hand knitted baby garments. She sold absolutely nothing! My friend said they were mostly traditional cardigans. The lady said she had offered some to her niece and was told the baby had enough cardigans! I feel so sorry for the lady who had probably been knitting for months for this sale. Why don't mums like hand knitted things?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I think they do but they like the newer designs with brighter colours. The traditional matinee set and bootees are not so popular. I feel bad for her too...


----------



## videm2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

I agree the poor lady she has devoted all her time to making them. She must have been really hurt.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

We have the same problem. Our area has been undergoing some changes. No one seems to want hand made items anymore, especially knitted or crocheted. Ornaments do not sell at the Christmas fair anymore either. We have so many needlepoint items including ornaments, little houses, etc. for villages. However, where my family lives in North Carolina and Tennessee it is the exact opposite. I don't get it. Ideas anyone? Why the change?


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

I feel bad for this lady, when you are not around the younger generation you just don't know how things have changed. I know sometimes it;s hard to say something but it would be nice to tell her so she can then make baby clothes in the newer colors. I'm sure she loves to knit so telling her in a nice way is a good thing.-nanad


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

It's a shame...so much work goes into a hand knit or crochet item.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

this seems to be an international thing as well. There are more posts about the loving knitting not being used, sold, or wanted every day. I had been knitting for the hospital and even there they can't sell baby things as new mothers want their babies to wear designer clothing.Our senior knitting group sells baby things, but only to grandmothers or great grandmothers that still appreciate their work, and then we hear the stories of how they bought the lovely outfit for the child and the mother wouldn't/didn't even say thank you.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I think a lot of young moms are afraid of hand knit items thinking they will have to hand wash and block after wearing.
Perhaps post a sign at craft sales indicating that they are machine washable and dryable.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

inishowen said:


> My friend was at a church craft fair at the weekend. She got chatting to a lady in her eighties who had a stall of hand knitted baby garments. She sold absolutely nothing! My friend said they were mostly traditional cardigans. The lady said she had offered some to her niece and was told the baby had enough cardigans! I feel so sorry for the lady who had probably been knitting for months for this sale. Why don't mums like hand knitted things?


It is sad.
I bet her things were lovely and even tho I knit I just have to buy from a vender that is getting no business. As long as it does not cost me my whole profit,lol!
My Grannie knit mitts for $4 a pair, my Mum sold them for the hospital charity. People thought that was too much sometimes but gosh they wore like iron and I still have two pair after 43 years. 
Maybe she needs a baby doll for display or a toddler size to really show off her work. Sometimes it is strictly catching the eye and keeping customers milling around the table. Talk, talk, talk to everyone!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I see this all the time. Most new Mom's aren't interested in putting the hand knitted items on their babies.

I see baby sweater after baby sweater (sometimes multiples from one knitter) posted DAILY (the bulk of items being knitted!!) and always wonder who's baby is wearing all those sweaters/outfits? 

I have only knitted two baby sweaters because I was ASKED to.

I have to admit... I am expecting a new baby in three months and the ONLY item I plan on knitting is a crib blanket.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

That's so sad. Here in Ireland most people, with a few exceptions, prefer hand knits for babies. They are so much warmer and wash better than anything that you can buy in the shops. I use some very old patterns, but bring them up to date. Big full matinee jackets are a no no though - just as well - what a lot of knitting goes into them!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I think it's the perception that hand knits are less durable than store bought clothing. I also think that if you have a little matinee sweater with ribbons, for instance, it won't be worn as everyday clothing and one would think that a child could wear it once for a special occasion then grow out of it. In cases like this, people may not want to spend their money on an item like it.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Deegle said:


> That's so sad. Here in Ireland most people, with a few exceptions, prefer hand knits for babies. They are so much warmer and wash better than anything that you can buy in the shops. I use some very old patterns, but bring them up to date. Big full matinee jackets are a no no though - just as well - what a lot of knitting goes into them!


I agree Deegle. I use modern yarns and have just bought the latest copy of "Love Knitting for Baby" magazine. There are some great patterns in it.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I see this all the time. Most new Mom's aren't interested in putting the hand knitted items on their babies.
> 
> I see baby sweater after baby sweater (sometimes multiples from one knitter) posted DAILY (the bulk of items being knitted!!) and always wonder who's baby is wearing all those sweaters/outfits?
> 
> ...


I wonder if knits are considered too hot for babies to wear in our well heated homes? I know my DIL puts a handknit OVER the babies clothes when going outdoors.


----------



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

Many people do not want items that don't have a "designer" brand name. This is not just well-off people either.

I am glad to hear that in Tennessee and Ireland hand knits are still appreciated.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

I love making baby items but I always ask if they are wanted first and let people know I won't be offended if they say no. My own daughter isn't a fan of hand knits but I know plenty who are I would hate to waste my time making an unwanted gifts I do always ask if possible could they send me a pic of the baby wearing it then I know it's been worn at least once

Edit. Just to add I'm finding bright colours, self patterning yarn, simple patterns and arans are most popular


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

inishowen said:


> I agree Deegle. I use modern yarns and have just bought the latest copy of "Love Knitting for Baby" magazine. There are some great patterns in it.


I've seen many old patterns reissued using bright up to date colours. I've nearly bought patterns that I already have because they look so different
!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe mothers are scared of "the hand knit" label. They feel like the item is too special to be used casually. And they fear the special care that the item may require. (Special washing instructions) Even though I knit almost exclusively in acrylic, and specifically tell people that they are machine washable, people have said, "Oh, I'd be scared to put this in the dryer, night ruin it" Maybe busy moms feel hand knit means "extra work" on laundry day.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

inishowen said:


> My friend was at a church craft fair at the weekend. She got chatting to a lady in her eighties who had a stall of hand knitted baby garments. She sold absolutely nothing! My friend said they were mostly traditional cardigans. The lady said she had offered some to her niece and was told the baby had enough cardigans! I feel so sorry for the lady who had probably been knitting for months for this sale. Why don't mums like hand knitted things?


My grandson is now 2 years old, and my daughter didn't want knited cardigans, because not many other babies worn hand knitted clothes. She also said that she didn't want to 'destroy' what I had made (wash and ruin?).

I was asked to make him a cardigan to be chiristened in, in white, and she wove his christening shawl. These were imediately packed away after the day, for safe keeping.

Many new moms and non knitters don't understand the love that goes into every stitch.

I feel bad for this older lady.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I wonder if the pink cashmere cardigan that Princess Charlotte was wearing in her most recent pictures was hand knit. The little girl could be a trend setter.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

My daughter loves hand knits but will not put her kids in them as they are always out in the yard even in winter and are so tough on clothing that she is worried they would destroy hand knits in no time. She also prefers polar fleece as it is easier to launder. As I sew their clothes, I still get pleasure from seeing them wear my creations. DD is also busy helping her partner run their own business so time is a factor in how much time can be spent on household chores, perhaps this is why a lot of young Mums do not put their children in hand knits.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I agree Deegle. I use modern yarns and have just bought the latest copy of "Love Knitting for Baby" magazine. There are some great patterns in it.


I agree too. If you use modern patterns they are worn. I bought "love knitting for baby" when my grandson was a baby. It's a great magazine and I've used a lot of the patterns more than once. It's good value for money.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> I agree too. If you use modern patterns they are worn. I bought "love knitting for baby" when my grandson was a baby. It's a great magazine and I've used a lot of the patterns more than once. It's good value for money.


I was thinking along these lines too. Gently suggest to your friend to think along the lines of more whimsical knits. Pumpkin hats, Yoda hats, swirl hats that look like soft serve ice cream can be real eye catchers and are beyond adorable in tiny sizes.

Same with booties, think converse sneakers, uggs and booties with bunny ears. There are many free patterns and they may sell better than more traditional knits for babies. Also little hoodies and sweaters that have the sweatshirt shape with drawstrings at the neck are way too cute in little sizes.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> I was thinking along these lines too. Gently suggest to your friend to think along the lines of more whimsical knits. Pumpkin hats, Yoda hats, swirl hats that look like soft serve ice cream can be real eye catchers and are beyond adorable in tiny sizes.
> 
> Same with booties, think converse sneakers, uggs and booties with bunny ears. There are many free patterns and they may sell better than more traditional knits for babies. Also little hoodies and sweaters that have the sweatshirt shape with drawstrings at the neck are way too cute in little sizes.


Yes, I've done a pumpkin hat and Santa hat which went down very well. I like the swirl hats too. I've never done anyone traditional bootees but any little ugg boots I've done have been worn. Hoodies, too, are popular as are the little shawl collar cardis for boys. I steer clear of pastel shades.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

I think fleece outfits have taken the place of hand knits. Maybe they are easier to maintain? I see so many babies with fleece clothes and fleece hats. Very popular. Knitting will have its day again, I am sure.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

OMG...... Please do not suggest putting drawstrings on baby or Childrens clothes... knitted or otherwise! Especially hoods! Around the neck! Common sense. Seriously. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

It is illegal to sell children's clothing with drawstrings in many states...... Please don't knit them! Oy!

http://onsafety.cpsc.gov/blog/2012/05/08/drawstrings-not-allowed/

http://www.dos.ny.gov/consumerprotection/pdf/Drawstring_Safety.pdf

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Business--Manufacturing/Business-

http://www.snowsports.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/CPSC_Guidelines.pdf

There are literally warnings everywhere... Clothing stores, schools, playgrounds, safety pamphlets from your pediatrician, nearly hundreds of places we take our children............


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oy!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

OY VEY! or is it OUI OUI! I can never remember...


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> OMG...... Please do not suggest putting drawstrings on baby or Childrens clothes... knitted or otherwise! Especially hoods! Around the neck! Common sense. Seriously. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> It is illegal to sell children's clothing with drawstrings in many states...... Please don't knit them! Oy!
> 
> ...


You'd better let this designer know. She's a mom. Geez, you're a little dramatic. Oh! It's you, no wonder...


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

OMG! OMG!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

As Lt. Joe Kenda would say "Well, my, my, my."


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

How did my children and all their friends survive?


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> How did my children and all their friends survive?


I think this is the hardest I've laughed on this site, ever!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> How did my children and all their friends survive?


NO gosh, I have no clue how mine did either. Could be because I kept an eye on them constantly instead of my knitting


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

loriadams said:


> As Lt. Joe Kenda would say "Well, my, my, my."


The Homicide Hunter! WhooHoo!!!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> The Homicide Hunter! WhooHoo!!!


Love that show, just watched his newest tonight! :-D


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I wonder if knits are considered too hot for babies to wear in our well heated homes? I know my DIL puts a handknit OVER the babies clothes when going outdoors.


I see lots of babies and children here in Las Vegas wearing sweaters when I am out and about here during the SUMMER! The hotter it is outside, the lower the air conditioning temps go, especially in the casinos and restaurants. It's not unusual at all to see people wandering inside wearing sweaters and shawls/wraps - including babies and children...but once they pass the air curtain and hit the pavement, off it all comes!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> The Homicide Hunter! WhooHoo!!!


never heard of it - which network?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> never heard of it - which network?


Discovery Channel and Hulu and he has his own Facebook page.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Fortunate1, mopgenorth and Shannon you have taken the funny to new heights.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh the humanity!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> Oh the humanity!!


Curiouser and more Curiouser!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Discovery Channel and Hulu and he has his own Facebook page.


We Coloradans are quite proud of him. He cracks me up when he rolls his eyes and utters "oh brother".

Maybe we can get Joe Kenda on the trail of children's knits with drawstrings in them!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> Fortunate1, mopgenorth and Shannon you have taken the funny to new heights.


Oh, the two of them had me PIMP!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> We Coloradans are quite proud of him. He cracks me up when he rolls his eyes and utters "oh brother".
> 
> Maybe we can get Joe Kenda on the trail of children's knits with drawstrings in them!


I have to say, I only checked him out for his looks. I love that face.Very shallow of me


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> We Coloradans are quite proud of him. He cracks me up when he rolls his eyes and utters "oh brother".
> 
> Maybe we can get Joe Kenda on the trail of children's knits with drawstrings in them!


I looked and the designer, Alicia Plum, has a disclaimer on the page for 4 years and younger. Ay yi yi!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Discovery Channel and Hulu and he has his own Facebook page.


I have a hulu subscription but have never heard of him.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I have a hulu subscription but have never heard of him.


Google has erred!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Found it! I can watch on Amazon Prime.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Found it! I can watch on Amazon Prime.


OY!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> OY!


 :XD: Winter TV.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> :XD: Winter TV.


And knitting!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> And knitting!


Of teeny tiny outfits with hoods and drawstrings!


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

I too feel bad for this woman. My daughter is like many of the younger ladies of today. She doesn't want to spend much money on children's clothing r/t the kids out grow them so fast. She prefers purchasing the kids clothes at garage sales.
My youngest son is just the opposite. He enjoys giving me a challenge. (I'm a new knitter) he finds something he likes and then asks me if I am up to the challenge. . He loved the baby blanket I knit for his new baby, as well as, the hats and baby outfits. Now he has ask me to knit him a quilt, and of course I can't denie him. But that must wait until I have completed painting he and his wife's portrait. I had drawn it and got it placed on a canvas before the baby arrived. Life keeps us busy but I wouldn't have it any other way. 
Have a blessed day ladies.


----------



## bonib (Jan 18, 2012)

Sad to see, people do not dress their babies like babies anymore. They dress them in shirts, jeans, and older looking clothes right away. And name brands such as Gap etc. is a must. Too bad they want babies but want them to grow up quickly.


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

I am so sad about this. I am also very lucky that my granddaughter puts her baby in my knits!


----------



## bonib (Jan 18, 2012)

I totally agree sarahknitter about name brands.


----------



## grannymush (Apr 9, 2014)

I usually knit for my 10 grandchildren for Christmas. For the boys aged 9 to 5 I would knit jumpers. For my grand-daughters 15 and 16 I do scarves and wrist warmers as they didn't wear jumpers I knitted in the past. Some i ripped out and used the wool for scarves and other items I sent to the Phillipines after the disaster a few years ago. This years I have only knitted for my 3 youngest grandchildren because I was in a minor car accident and hurt my shoulder and was off work for 14 weeks. Dresses and cardigans for the girls and a mini wrangler type jacket for my grandson. My grandchildren love what I knit for them and love posing for photos.


----------



## grannymush (Apr 9, 2014)

Its against ther law here in ireland and britain to sell clothes with draw strings around the neck


----------



## Rieann (May 30, 2012)

Our local hospital likes to receive hand knits, croched, hand sewn and quilted items, they are packaged individually and placed in a basket and the new mums get to choose and take an item or two, sometimes more if they are in really poor circumstances and the nurses say the basket empties really quickly. Every Mum can take something, they are not just for the disadvantaged. My own little granddaughter got a lovely little cardigan that she wore for week and weeks until she totally outgrew it. Most items are machine washable and dry able which is probably helpful. I am in Perth in Western Australia and we are coming into summer here.


----------



## grannymush (Apr 9, 2014)

That was quite a rude comment you have made to AMYKNITS. I would rather someone made a song and dance about dangerous items or pratices as some people are not aware of the dangers than risk a child or anyone being injured or killed. Its the same with vertical or venitian blinds which have killed children. I think my daughter told me that they have to be secured to the side if the window or have some sort of device attached to keep them out of reach of children.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Perhaps she could sell them on ebay if someone could help her or donate to those who are needy.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Perhaps she could sell them on ebay if someone could help her or donate to those who are needy.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I want to thank Amyknits for pointing that out. I made my grandson two of the hooded "sweatshirts" complete with drawstrings around the hood. The drawstring never even crossed my mind other than it taking so long to knit the icord. He wore it to daycare everyday in the fall and spring, and I shudder to think what may have happened when he was outside on the playground where the care-givers can't watch every child every second. I won't make another one for toddlers.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

videm2000 said:


> I agree the poor lady she has devoted all her time to making them. She must have been really hurt.


Perhaps someone who knows her could suggest she sell them on kp and help her do so


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Perhaps you need to look at the REAL reason why such a "song and dance" was made - A T T E N T I O N !!!



grannymush said:


> That was quite a rude comment you have made to AMYKNITS. I would rather someone made a song and dance about dangerous items or pratices as some people are not aware of the dangers than risk a child or anyone being injured or killed. Its the same with vertical or venitian blinds which have killed children. I think my daughter told me that they have to be secured to the side if the window or have some sort of device attached to keep them out of reach of children.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I do not think babies wear cardigans/sweaters very much now days...they wear jackets, hoodies (without strings) and heavy clothing.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

People just don't seem interested in hand made knitted items. I don't think they realise how much work goes into them and how much better made they are than mass produced things. It's a shame because if they took time time to look and feel these items they would see how much better they are.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

OTT or what??!!

Shannon gave an opinion:

"... little hoodies and sweaters that have the sweatshirt shape with drawstrings at the neck are way too cute in little sizes ..."

Don't see her recommending anyone put these on babies??

I, for one, love these type of garments in little sizes - great to see on dolls, don't ya think?





AmyKnits said:


> OMG...... Please do not suggest putting drawstrings on baby or Childrens clothes... knitted or otherwise! Especially hoods! Around the neck! Common sense. Seriously. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> It is illegal to sell children's clothing with drawstrings in many states...... Please don't knit them! Oy!
> 
> ...


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I think the modern moms do not let their babies be babies. I see even new babies dressed in football team sweatshirts and little tiny jeans. No one uses the little white high tops I thought were so cute on babies. Many mothers now shun blankets and afghans only to use blanket sleepers.I loved my babies being darling little infants---time for teen clothes came soon enough.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I hope she will find a charity that WILL appreciate her love and effort. I have quit knitting booties (although they are cute!)and now I will knit a bright colored cardigan for a baby and also a beanie for gifts. How times have changed!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

The laws pertaining to Drawstrings is for manufacturers ----- when is the typical hand knit a manufacturing industry?

There are even some second hand shops that will not buy/sell things that go against the laws.

Bottom line for hand knits - It is the Parents Responsibility to dress their child appropriately.
If the parents know the school ground regulations --- then the parents will not dress the child in such clothing .....
But will use the clothing items outside of the 'restricted' environment.
As some so fondly like to say ---- Common Sense Folks - Not Rocket Science -
Leave The Decision Up To The Parents.

I for one will continue to make these items and not deprive a baby/infant/child/teen of these items.
Until such time that the Government Bans all hoodies, jackets, trousers, hats, bonnets, sweaters, that have any type of drawstrings ---- 
making them all *illegal to possess* across the lands --- I will continue making them.

There are other areas of a person's life other than schools, day cares ---- what about grandma's house for example?
Sorry ---- I leave it up to the Parent ----


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have an eighteen month old grandson. I made one sweater for him. My daughter did use it. But I notice she and most of the young moms don't use sweaters. They prefer sweat jackets and sweat shirts. If you look in baby departments, you don't see too many sweaters.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

mattie cat said:


> I think a lot of young moms are afraid of hand knit items thinking they will have to hand wash and block after wearing.
> Perhaps post a sign at craft sales indicating that they are machine washable and dryable.


the sign is a great idea


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> OTT or what??!!
> 
> Shannon gave an opinion:
> 
> ...


 ;-)


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I truly believed that with Princess Charlotte's traditional hat and shawl, there would be a huge trend back to vintage layettes. Seems not so. I wonder if it is a matter of modern mums not knowing which garments are easy to wash, and which can be tossed in with everything else. But most babies I know these days have so many clothes, it seems the mums would never have to wash anything at all.

Perhaps we knitters should go on strike. And yet, it seems in my age group (very old) people who have recently retired are lapping up the internet lessons and buying more and more expensive yarns than we ever knew before. So why the reluctance? It is not that there is too much knitting on the market, for then we'd see schoolyards full of knitted cardigans and hats. 

I think it is time to convince mothers that their children do not have to wear cookie cutter clothing, that a nicely knitted garment brags about how much someone loves this child. We have to make them collectors' items,not readily available to any but the discerning mums. It's a matter of marketing hype, then?


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

inishowen said:


> My friend was at a church craft fair at the weekend. She got chatting to a lady in her eighties who had a stall of hand knitted baby garments. She sold absolutely nothing! My friend said they were mostly traditional cardigans. The lady said she had offered some to her niece and was told the baby had enough cardigans! I feel so sorry for the lady who had probably been knitting for months for this sale. Why don't mums like hand knitted things?


Mothers tend to dress their babes as mini teenagers these days. They want easy care, snap on, snap off, trendy outfits. Look in Baby Gap who have the cutest stuff for littlies and you will quickly understand why old fashioned hand knits don't do it anymore. I really don't think t is anything to do with easycare, more that fashion moves on and only the British Royal family seem to still embrace the quaint way of dressing their kids!


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

I think the major problem with hand knit items is the care or perceived care of the item. I want to be able to throw everything in the washer and dryer without a second thought so I go with the easy care soft cottons, knits and sweats. 
I have admit though there are some beautifully knit baby items.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dijewe said:


> NO gosh, I have no clue how mine did either. Could be because I kept an eye on them constantly instead of my knitting


Now there is a novel idea


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> I truly believed that with Princess Charlotte's traditional hat and shawl, there would be a huge trend back to vintage layettes. Seems not so. I wonder if it is a matter of modern mums not knowing which garments are easy to wash, and which can be tossed in with everything else. But most babies I know these days have so many clothes, it seems the mums would never have to wash anything at all.
> 
> Perhaps we knitters should go on strike. And yet, it seems in my age group (very old) people who have recently retired are lapping up the internet lessons and buying more and more expensive yarns than we ever knew before. So why the reluctance? It is not that there is too much knitting on the market, for then we'd see schoolyards full of knitted cardigans and hats.
> 
> I think it is time to convince mothers that their children do not have to wear cookie cutter clothing, that a nicely knitted garment brags about how much someone loves this child. We have to make them collectors' items,not readily available to any but the discerning mums. It's a matter of marketing hype, then?


That's a good idea, but a giant challenge, Knitterli!

It's certainly a matter of competing in the market. 
A prominently displayed sign that the clothes are machine washable and can be tumble-dried, as someone has already suggested, would be a good start.
A model for displaying the clothes, also mentioned, would be another.
Labelling some as 'vintage-style' while also having a few modern things - the Ugg boots sound lovely - would help.
If this lady is up to displaying her knits - that takes courage - then she would surely be glad of helpful suggestions?

Love the 'cookie-cutter' label!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Seriously, do you have to wrap your children up in bubble wrap these days?? I remember wearing a scarf when I was little... I never choked. My baby blanket had lacy holes in it.... I still have all ten fingers. I can remember falling out of trees and off my bike... skinned my knees a lot, but I was otherwise fine. Yes, watch your kids and don't leave them out for the wolves, but this relentless obsession with child safety is nuts.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> I think a lot of young moms are afraid of hand knit items thinking they will have to hand wash and block after wearing.
> Perhaps post a sign at craft sales indicating that they are machine washable and dryable.


I think you've nailed it. Some young mothers do not know that many items can be washed/dried in their laundry. They do not care to take the time to handwash and dry flat.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Jean Keith said:


> I think you've nailed it. Some young mothers do not know that many items can be washed/dried in their laundry. They do not care to take the time to handwash and dry flat.


I disagree, I think these items are generally just dated. Fashion has moved on.


----------



## Ben'sgrannie (Feb 21, 2015)

inishowen said:


> My friend was at a church craft fair at the weekend. She got chatting to a lady in her eighties who had a stall of hand knitted baby garments. She sold absolutely nothing! My friend said they were mostly traditional cardigans. The lady said she had offered some to her niece and was told the baby had enough cardigans! I feel so sorry for the lady who had probably been knitting for months for this sale. Why don't mums like hand knitted things?


How very sad, I could knit all day every day, as many people keep asking me to knit for their babies


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

inishowen said:


> My friend was at a church craft fair at the weekend. She got chatting to a lady in her eighties who had a stall of hand knitted baby garments. She sold absolutely nothing! My friend said they were mostly traditional cardigans. The lady said she had offered some to her niece and was told the baby had enough cardigans! I feel so sorry for the lady who had probably been knitting for months for this sale. Why don't mums like hand knitted things?


Preference. The styles seem "old-fashioned" to them. Traditional colors... baby colors.... classics, are not wanted by many. The young seem very conscious of their generation & how it behaves. There are even college young, who have decided they are NOT Millennials!  They do not like the negative "tags" that generation carries! They also have strong opinions on what will go on their "trendy" baby! I just think it is a very "self-conscious" style change... separation from the older generations. Just my take on it!


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

Have been selling hand knits and crochets at craft/fiber fairs for several years. This year has been tough. Not sure why but people aren't buying as before and I don't think it is a money issue as they are buying home decorating items at other booths. I am wondering if the perception is that handmade clothing items are not as desired as a designer label from a prestigious store. Stopped selling/making baby items as they weren't selling at all. Really sad but hoping the trend slides back to handmade soon.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

CopperEagle said:


> Have been selling hand knits and crochets at craft/fiber fairs for several years. This year has been tough. Not sure why but people aren't buying as before and I don't think it is a money issue as they are buying home decorating items at other booths. I am wondering if the perception is that handmade clothing items are not as desired as a designer label from a prestigious store. Stopped selling/making baby items as they weren't selling at all. Really sad but hoping the trend slides back to handmade soon.


I guess it is just a "styling trend". Mentioned several times on threads here on KP. Thanks for pointing this out! it does help to understand & notice what is happening: always a "supply & demand" issue, when selling.... Household is "in demand" now!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

For me, it's not about how many times my grandbabies wear what I've knitted. I know that most things get worn once or twice. But I've asked my daughters in law to save the outfits and give them to my grandchildren when they're all grown up. I want them to have heirloom pieces that pass from generation to generation. I kept one baby outfit from each of my children, and they love seeing what they wore as infants. I hope that my hand knitted outfits will be even more precious. I know that I would have loved to have had something that was knitted by my grandmother.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I love the orders I am receiving from my daughter's circle of friends. She and some are attorneys, doctors, all young professional women having babies and there is a new appreciation of handknitted items. I make sure they all receive easy care, machine wash and dry items. No problem with repeat orders.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I think "retro" is in which includes knitted/crocheted items for babies - in the UK anyhow ... but using different colours etc sometimes. 



beanscene said:


> I disagree, I think these items are generally just dated. Fashion has moved on.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I love the orders I am receiving from my daughter's circle of friends. She and some are attorneys, doctors, all young professional women having babies and there is a new appreciation of handknitted items. I make sure they all receive easy care, machine wash and dry items. No problem with repeat orders.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

I personally think that baby clothes are adorable but unfortunately not practical as babies will wear them mainly on special occasions. Most of the time, when the proper occasion occurs, the clothes don't fit anymore. I've had the experience with my own children and knitted only for the first one. By the third child, the clothes were still good enough to be given away. When I go to thrift stores, it always hurts my heart to see these beautiful hand knitted little outfits, still looking brand new, going for a few dollars. I don't knit for small children anymore, they don't have time to use their clothes before they grow out of them. It takes a knitter to appreciate that kind of work (and many babies to wear them off)


----------



## Sallywilms (Aug 12, 2013)

Things change. Styles change. Our kids and their friends LOVE ikea furniture, for example. My DH and I love to find old furniture at estate sales and refinish them. We redid a beautiful chest of drawers and saw that tiger maple wood was lurking under about a half-dozen layers of paint. It is a magnificent chest, and she has it in her guest room. But she truly prefers IKEA. Different times. If I could wave a wand and change all the furniture in our house, I would choose mahogany from the early 20th. Century . Love that stuff! But everyone has different tastes. 
If I am thinking of knitting something for a hew baby, I try to make sure the parents want it. EXCEPT I am going to be making an intricate blanket from a pattern from a company in New Zealand, and it looks like a blanket fit for royaltty, and I don't care one little bit if they like it or not! And the people I am talking about are my son and daughter-in-law!!! LOL


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

I too have the same experiences with my own children and grandchildren. I have knitted and crochet many baby layette sets including the blankets. Usually in white for my newborn grandchildren and they have never worn them nor have they used the blankets. I also have knitted toddler and girls sweaters in bright colors but they still don't wear them. They always say thank you but never wear them. Same goes with hats, cowls, scarves.. Just don't understand why? I love to knit and crochet and do give hats, mittens, scarfs to charity. And it is hurtful..


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is so sad. I'm sure they were all lovely.

People don't appreciate hand made items as they have in the past. For that reason I don't give hand made baby gifts any longer.

Might also be the style, colors of the items she made.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

As a knitter, I have seen amazing changes in styling over the years. About 8 years ago, I saw someone using patterns that were at least 30 years old to make booties and pants for babies. The work and results would have been so much improved if she would have used something more current. That said, anything done in Aran can be 50 years old and not out of style. I'm nore sure what yarns she was using because that also has an impact on what people are buying. The work involved in these creations is just wasted if there is no one to love and appreciate them if they are left on the shelf.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Sometimes knowing your "audience" is the best bet. I've been using a very old sweater pattern for nearly 40 years. The pattern goes from size 6 months to 2 years. It's a little raglan sleeve sweater (pull over) and in one of the seams between the sleeve and body of the sweater, you install a little zipper. When I made them for my son (now almost 40 years old), I used "traditional" baby boy colors.

The zipper makes for easy on and easy off, so moms really like it and no buttons to worry about coming off.

Over the years, I've added a motif to the front of the chest for some versions, added a cable panel for others and played with colors. It's a very simple pattern, easy to get on and off of baby, so it's always a "hit".

White was always the "go to" color for layettes, years ago. Dressing a baby in white is a recipe for disaster though, so I think many new mom's avoid it.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> For me, it's not about how many times my grandbabies wear what I've knitted. I know that most things get worn once or twice. But I've asked my daughters in law to save the outfits and give them to my grandchildren when they're all grown up. I want them to have heirloom pieces that pass from generation to generation. I kept one baby outfit from each of my children, and they love seeing what they wore as infants. I hope that my hand knitted outfits will be even more precious. I know that I would have loved to have had something that was knitted by my grandmother.


I have knitted a lot for my great nieces but modern patterns like Debbie Bliss, Elena Nodel etc and they are loved and much appreciated by my niece and the girls but also perhaps even more so by their uber cool Italian daddy! He has told his wife (my niece) that they are heirlooms and never to be given away with outgrown clothes but kept and passed on to the girls when they grow up! So good to have ones work appreciated.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I love the orders I am receiving from my daughter's circle of friends. She and some are attorneys, doctors, all young professional women having babies and there is a new appreciation of hand-knitted items. I make sure they all receive easy care, machine wash and dry items. No problem with repeat orders.


You have found your market & the designs that you use & make, fit your "audience". You are fortunate, but also you must be a wise entrepeneur.(sp?)... observant to what is wanted & needed. Bravo! Selling can be fickle! Thanks for your observations on what is wanted by the young mothers!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

In my opinion I think things go in cycles and trends. What is in today will be out tomorrow. I remember when I was small, because we did not have TV's in the 1940's, women who stayed home crocheted doilies - NOW THEY ARE BACK - hello? Some styles I have seen for younger girls are what I wore in high school. Crocheting and knitting are coming back in. I have seen macrame coming back too and I did a lot of that stuff in the 1960's. What goes around comes around.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

mthrift said:


> You have found your market & the designs that you use & make, fit your "audience". You are fortunate, but also you must be a wise entrepeneur.(sp?)... observant to what is wanted & needed. Bravo! Selling can be fickle! Thanks for your observations on what is wanted by the young mothers!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I love the orders I am receiving from my daughter's circle of friends. She and some are attorneys, doctors, all young professional women having babies and there is a new appreciation of handknitted items. I make sure they all receive easy care, machine wash and dry items. No problem with repeat orders.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I've lucked out with my grandson. My DIL also prefers clothes from the department store that are the latest trend. I made my grandson a hooded sweater when he was about 3. One day, he rummaged in his drawers and came out in the sweater, telling my son, "I was cold, Daddy!" He's insisted on wearing my sweaters since, although they have to be taken away when the weather gets really warm. They are all machine washable wool and can be dried on a low setting.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Any suggestions on how to keep the hood up, if no drawstrings.? I still purchase hoodies and jackets for little ones with the drawstrings....I knit a lot of charity items for babies. Also, are little hats with earflaps and the braids that hang down also included as a no no.

I have seen cocoons with drawstrings at the neck..or are we talking about school age children?? If so, not a problem using drawstrings on little guys cloths, so what's the point?? I was under the impression the OP said BABY items....


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mthrift said:


> You have found your market & the designs that you use & make, fit your "audience". You are fortunate, but also you must be a wise entrepeneur.(sp?)... observant to what is wanted & needed. Bravo! Selling can be fickle! Thanks for your observations on what is wanted by the young mothers!


I find the simple, classic styles are perfect. As an example, look at what the high-end stores are selling for ridiculous prices. Garter stitch is the trend at baby boutiques.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

beanscene said:


> I have knitted a lot for my great nieces but modern patterns like Debbie Bliss, Elena Nodel etc and they are loved and much appreciated by my niece and the girls but also perhaps even more so by their uber cool Italian daddy! He has told his wife (my niece) that they are heirlooms and never to be given away with outgrown clothes but kept and passed on to the girls when they grow up! So good to have ones work appreciated.


What a wonderful garment!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Any suggestions on how to keep the hood up, if no drawstrings.? .


Hasp and padlock? :?


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> The laws pertaining to Drawstrings is for manufacturers ----- when is the typical hand knit a manufacturing industry?
> 
> There are even some second hand shops that will not buy/sell things that go against the laws.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Old fashion common sense.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Any suggestions on how to keep the hood up, if no drawstrings.? I still purchase hoodies and jackets for little ones with the drawstrings....I knit a lot of charity items for babies. Also, are little hats with earflaps and the braids that hang down also included as a no no.
> 
> I have seen cocoons with drawstrings at the neck..or are we talking about school age children?? If so, not a problem using drawstrings on little guys cloths, so what's the point?? I was under the impression the OP said BABY items....


Don't have an answer regarding the earflaps/braids but what I do if/when I decide to do a hoodie style is 'graft' a helmet style hat onto the neckline of the sweater. I have a very old pattern which has a nice ribbing around the face which stays put and there is no need for a string. (Found most kids like to chew on strings if they are close to the face.)

This might be a solution for those of you who are concerned.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

All I can say..no baby I know of play on playground equipment, board buses, get in elevators etc at least not under their own power. OY!!!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

ompuff said:


> Don't have an answer regarding the earflaps/braids but what I do if/when I decide to do a hoodie style is 'graft' a helmet style hat onto the neckline of the sweater. I have a very old pattern which has a nice ribbing around the face which stays put and there is no need for a string. (Found most kids like to chew on strings if they are close to the face.)
> 
> This might be a solution for those of you who are concerned.


Could you perhaps show a pic, or direct me to a similar pattern?? I am kind of a visual learner...Thank you...


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

..opps


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> Any suggestions on how to keep the hood up, if no drawstrings.? I still purchase hoodies and jackets for little ones with the drawstrings....I knit a lot of charity items for babies. Also, are little hats with earflaps and the braids that hang down also included as a no no.
> 
> I have seen cocoons with drawstrings at the neck..or are we talking about school age children?? If so, not a problem using drawstrings on little guys cloths, so what's the point?? I was under the impression the OP said BABY items....


Strings and ribbons are discouraged even on baby items as they can get caught in cribs, baby seats, car seats, etc.. I've sewn elastic into the casing of hoods.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Strings and things are more of a problem for older children than babies Babies don't play in trees or on slides, or not have their clothes tucked in properly. The older kids tend to trhow a scarf around their necks and not tie it, or have their hoodie cords pulled out further on one side than the other so it can be a hazard. 

On my last baby sweater I made from a vintage pattern I put the strings in the neck, but SHORT, and tacked the string in place so it would not move and then put buttons on the sweater.

I am almost afraid to finish and post the set I am working on now.

My neice was almost stangled from a long scarf while she was riding on a snowmobile, and she was a teenager.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw a woman too at a Craft Fair ,she had the most beautiful little cardigans and 
not one was being sold ,it's a shame .
When my twin nephews were babies ,the most beautiful ever born in Mass !!
My aunt made them matching yellow cardigans ,they looked so cute in those cardigans ,I have great photos taken at that time .I even took photos of the 
little cardigans hanging behind the door in their bedroom .
NOTHING beats a well hand made item .


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

Maybe the church can refer her to a good cause that will appreciate her knits (eg unwed mothers, foster babies}.

I do agree that a sign that states the material and wash and dry no problem, might help.


----------



## GombertS (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi I had the same problem. Loved knitting matinee jackets but no one wants to put them on babies any more. 

They really prefer the more trendy items.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

chickkie said:


> Strings and things are more of a problem for older children than babies Babies don't play in trees or on slides, or not have their clothes tucked in properly. The older kids tend to trhow a scarf around their necks and not tie it, or have their hoodie cords pulled out further on one side than the other so it can be a hazard.
> 
> On my last baby sweater I made from a vintage pattern I put the strings in the neck, but SHORT, and tacked the string in place so it would not move and then put buttons on the sweater.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen to me when I was a teen. Never wore a scarf again while snowmobiling.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

My daughter didn't put my new GS in any traditional new born baby boy knits but she loves the hand knit blankets. She prefers to dress him in T's, fleece sets and jeans now.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Strings and ribbons are discouraged even on baby items as they can get caught in cribs, baby seats, car seats, etc.. I've sewn elastic into the casing of hoods.


Good to know. I never left hoodies etc on in cribs..if they are tied that wouldn't happen.

In hospitals, nursing homes, people have been known to strangle on saftey bars, from the ties on gowns being caught,..but they are still in use...I am just trying to understand, all the reasons. I like the elastic idea...thank you


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Isadora Duncun was strangled by her own scarf also..in the wheel of a car...adults are not immune..


----------



## paramour (Nov 21, 2015)

So much love goes into making things by hand. I think young folks are out of touch. It's sad for them & I feel sorry for them. The only thing we can do is try to instill a sense of recognizing worth in things not mass produced or in vogue at any given moment. Hand knitted & crocheted things last so much longer than store bought. There is value in them. Youngsters are brainwashed by marketing & think that dedigner is better when in reality those items are made in sweat shops. Ugh. Just gotta keep trying to steer them onto the right path...

...ok. rant over.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Someone mentioned "to knit baby items in bright modern colors, I would like to know what colors these are?

Fisherwoman


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

I was at the local cancer hospice fayre at the weekend,same thing there a stall all baby hand-knits and soft toys,just not selling,think we have become too commercialised,i always buy something wether or not i need it.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

'ompuff wrote:
Don't have an answer regarding the earflaps/braids but what I do if/when I decide to do a hoodie style is 'graft' a helmet style hat onto the neckline of the sweater. I have a very old pattern which has a nice ribbing around the face which stays put and there is no need for a string. (Found most kids like to chew on strings if they are close to the face.)

This might be a solution for those of you who are concerned.

Could you perhaps show a pic, or direct me to a similar pattern?? I am kind of a visual learner...Thank you...'

I'm sorry, I don't have any picture---been a while. What I did was make the helmet and then knit the hoodie top down, picking up stitches from bottom on helmet doing an appropriate amount of ribbing for neck and going from there.
this pattern is very similar to what I have which is in a very old Work Basket magazine

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-helmet-or-hood-hat-for-a-child

If a cardigan is wanted you could simply make the bottom ribbing on helmet open instead of closed.

Hope this isn't too totally confusing.

 :thumbup:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> What a wonderful garment!


Thank you - she loves what she calls cosy!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Isadora Duncun was strangled by her own scarf also..in the wheel of a car...adults are not immune..


Despite elf n safety no one is immune from accidents.....


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

ompuff said:


> 'ompuff wrote:
> Don't have an answer regarding the earflaps/braids but what I do if/when I decide to do a hoodie style is 'graft' a helmet style hat onto the neckline of the sweater. I have a very old pattern which has a nice ribbing around the face which stays put and there is no need for a string. (Found most kids like to chew on strings if they are close to the face.)
> 
> This might be a solution for those of you who are concerned.
> ...


Perfect! Thank you so much! I know it takes time to help and explain.. I do appreciate you!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

judyr said:


> In my opinion I think things go in cycles and trends. What is in today will be out tomorrow. I remember when I was small, because we did not have TV's in the 1940's, women who stayed home crocheted doilies - NOW THEY ARE BACK - hello? Some styles I have seen for younger girls are what I wore in high school. Crocheting and knitting are coming back in. I have seen macrame coming back too and I did a lot of that stuff in the 1960's. What goes around comes around.


I totally agree.... Fashion and styles come and go and come back again. I am thrilled doilies are back. Love them! I hated stirrup pants and was thrilled when they were gone and was just shocked when they came back. That's when I realized it all comes and goes in waves. I have been happy to see that young men and women are knitting and crocheting.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

maybe it's an area like mine-----3 of every 5 women here knit so they don't buy knitted items.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Hasp and padlock? :?


I was thinking an electric extension cord tied around hood and neck.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

fisherwoman said:


> Someone mentioned "to knit baby items in bright modern colors, I would like to know what colors these are?
> 
> Fisherwoman


Knit Picks has a line of six washae Merino wool yarns that are titled Brights. I am working with the HighlighterYellow right now. Soft, bright, washable into toddler fingerless mittens. The yarn is great for a washable. Check the colors out!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

beanscene said:


> I have knitted a lot for my great nieces but modern patterns like Debbie Bliss, Elena Nodel etc and they are loved and much appreciated by my niece and the girls but also perhaps even more so by their uber cool Italian daddy! He has told his wife (my niece) that they are heirlooms and never to be given away with outgrown clothes but kept and passed on to the girls when they grow up! So good to have ones work appreciated.


You're knitting is gorgeous and how nice it is appreciated so much!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I think too many of us take it too personally when our knitted items are not loved the way we would like. We need to remember lifestyles, fashion and the economy changes and always will. Many of us grew up at a time when our clothes were handmade and not store bought. For the most part it was because money was tight and had to live frugally. There is disposable income today and like it or not we are living in a throw away society.

If the recipient of the knitted garments were asked for color preference or style it might make a difference. I don't know that it would but might make a difference.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> Knit Picks has a line of six washae Merino wool yarns that are titled Brights. I am working with the HighlighterYellow right now. Soft, bright, washable into toddler fingerless mittens. The yarn is great for a washable. Check the colors out!


Is it your own fingerless mitts pattern? I'm having trouble with the sizing on small ones.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> You're knitting is gorgeous and how nice it is appreciated so much!


Thank you.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

beanscene said:


> I have knitted a lot for my great nieces but modern patterns like Debbie Bliss, Elena Nodel etc and they are loved and much appreciated by my niece and the girls but also perhaps even more so by their uber cool Italian daddy! He has told his wife (my niece) that they are heirlooms and never to be given away with outgrown clothes but kept and passed on to the girls when they grow up! So good to have ones work appreciated.


I really, really like the vest on the little girl in your post. Is she your great-niece? Whoever she is, she is so pretty and looks happy as a clam in her vest. Did you create the pattern yourself? Is it one you can share? I would love to give it a go.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

knovice knitter said:


> I was thinking an electric extension cord tied around hood and neck.


Silly goose..extension cords are for measuring...


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> I was thinking an electric extension cord tied around hood and neck.


whippersnipper cord works too


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

chickkie said:


> whippersnipper cord works too


What's wrong with rope or cheaper string?


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

I deal the pain about nobody caring for the time and effort put into knitting something. But hand knit is not the issue around m, the issue is the style and color. The new moms I know don't do 'pastels', I am told by my DDs what colors they would like. Grey, gold, tan, with some bolder ascents. I am surprised at times with the requests also with tighter fitting pants so they're not so bulky and when I was asked to make some black n white pants that I wasn't fond of but, hey that's better than making something that won't be worn and I love to knit... &#128515;


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

beanscene said:


> I have knitted a lot for my great nieces but modern patterns like Debbie Bliss, Elena Nodel etc and they are loved and much appreciated by my niece and the girls but also perhaps even more so by their uber cool Italian daddy! He has told his wife (my niece) that they are heirlooms and never to be given away with outgrown clothes but kept and passed on to the girls when they grow up! So good to have ones work appreciated.


That is gorgeous and so is the model :thumbup:


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

I feal the pain about nobody caring for the time and effort put into knitting something. But hand knit is not the issue around m, the issue is the style and color. The new moms I know don't do 'pastels', I am told by my DDs what colors they would like. Grey, gold, tan, with some bolder ascents. I am surprised at times with the requests also with tighter fitting pants so they're not so bulky and when I was asked to make some black n white pants that I wasn't fond of but, hey that's better than making something that won't be worn and I love to knit... &#128515;


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

orilliastitcher said:


> I really, really like the vest on the little girl in your post. Is she your great-niece? Whoever she is, she is so pretty and looks happy as a clam in her vest. Did you create the pattern yourself? Is it one you can share? I would love to give it a go.


Thank you, that's my eldest great niece, who as you can see loves 'cosy' ! That was last years birthday knit and I'm working on this years at this very moment as her 7th birthday is at the beginning of Jan. Both are Elena Nodel patterns and this one in the photo is called Paprika.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/paprika-8


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> That is gorgeous and so is the model :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

beanscene said:


> Thank you, that's my eldest great niece, who as you can see loves 'cosy' ! That was last years birthday knit and I'm working on this years at this very moment as her 7th birthday is at the beginning of Jan. Both are Elena Nodel patterns and this one in the photo is called Paprika.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/paprika-8


She's obviously happy to wear it and it suits her so well. It's a lovely, modern pattern. Any child would love it!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

beanscene said:


> I have knitted a lot for my great nieces but modern patterns like Debbie Bliss, Elena Nodel etc and they are loved and much appreciated by my niece and the girls but also perhaps even more so by their uber cool Italian daddy! He has told his wife (my niece) that they are heirlooms and never to be given away with outgrown clothes but kept and passed on to the girls when they grow up! So good to have ones work appreciated.


That is a wonderful hoodie vest and the closure is what is recommended by the safety council. What a cute child! That color is lovely.

My GN in Mn. is not allowed scarves on the playground or school bus. Some places they have to be inside a coat, just rather be safe than sorry. The little fellow that was dragged by the bus and the even the teenager that had the freak accident of getting caught on the gate latch and died is horrible. There are 40 plus children/babies choked to death a year by easily avoided areas, one is too many. (You can google it). Slides are a big culprit. Some states outlaw ties completely. Clothing stores are fined for carrying tied hoodies ( you can google that too, sorry I do not know how to post it for you).
Of course nothing is a substitute for vigilance but don't we know how careful, some parents are today, Not! Some people still need to be protected from themselves or placing others in danger, not everyone liked OSHA but it has saved millions from being maimed or killed. This Grandma doesn't let the kids play with a lasso that will tighten, what 4 year old is going to think of being choked by a 7 year old while playing horses, they likely cannot get a slip knot loosened in time even for an anoxic event to not happen. I too grew up when everything was not " protected" and I have the scars and scary thoughts in my mind still. And before my parents are blamed for not watching me, this was not at my home. My friends legs never grew from the knee down when he was backed into by another kid playin driver and he slipped the clutch pinning him to a shed door. Accidents happen but IMHO preventing the freak ones that kill is no joking matter. How easy it is to just leave off the ties and not take the chance of a lifetime of regret.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

This is so unfortunate. A relative of mine scoffs at my hand knits (sweaters, scarves, cowls, afghans, etc.) that I offer to her at no cost (which I have sold at good prices on etsy, ebay, and at craft fairs), but will spend a fortune on a designer-label "hand knit" (such as Ralph Lauren) because it says hand knit (even though it is clearly not hand knit). I have been knitting for 30 years, so my items are very well done (and quite nice :wink: ). Her attitude is typical, I think, of many people, who for some reason think that something YOU hand knit is somehow inferior. Very sad.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Krykit said:


> This is so unfortunate. A relative of mine scoffs at my hand knits (sweaters, scarves, cowls, afghans, etc.) that I offer to her at no cost (which I have sold at good prices on etsy, ebay, and at craft fairs), but will spend a fortune on a designer-label "hand knit" (such as Ralph Lauren) because it says hand knit (even though it is clearly not hand knit). I have been knitting for 30 years, so my items are very well done (and quite nice :wink: ). Her attitude is typical, I think, of many people, who for some reason think that something YOU hand knit is somehow inferior. Very sad.


It is very sad and very common today.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Krykit said:


> This is so unfortunate. A relative of mine scoffs at my hand knits (sweaters, scarves, cowls, afghans, etc.) that I offer to her at no cost (which I have sold at good prices on etsy, ebay, and at craft fairs), but will spend a fortune on a designer-label "hand knit" (such as Ralph Lauren) because it says hand knit (even though it is clearly not hand knit). I have been knitting for 30 years, so my items are very well done (and quite nice :wink: ). Her attitude is typical, I think, of many people, who for some reason think that something YOU hand knit is somehow inferior. Very sad.


Silly person!


----------



## joanie-ev (Sep 13, 2014)

I just knit two little sweaters in black & white, one in stripes and the other in checks. they were well received and I have seen them in use.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> She's obviously happy to wear it and it suits her so well. It's a lovely, modern pattern. Any child would love it!


 :thumbup:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> That is a wonderful hoodie vest and the closure is what is recommended by the safety council. What a cute child!


Ha ha and there was me thinking it was a fashion statement! 😉😉


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Lovely stuff beanscene old chap!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

joanie-ev said:


> I just knit two little sweaters in black & white, one in stripes and the other in checks. they were well received and I have seen them in use.


Here's a few I've knitted in non-traditional colors


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

As to hand knits (of anything) I find some people just can't get enough, and appreciate each one is unique in its own way. For babies, I tend to do blankets because they always fit. It's a bit like lipstick - best thing about it is that it usually fits.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Love 'em! Wee skirt's just grand! 



knovice knitter said:


> Here's a few I've knitted in non-traditional colors


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> Here's a few I've knitted in non-traditional colors


Wow, beauties :thumbup: and yes, the colours are very much the thing. There is a current fad for grey though.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

knovice knitter said:


> Here's a few I've knitted in non-traditional colors


Your work and the colors are beautiful.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Lovely stuff beanscene old chap!


Thanks my dear x


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> All I can say..no baby I know of play on playground equipment, board buses, get in elevators etc at least not under their own power. OY!!!


Of course, but what about the baby that rolls around in the crib and the ties get tangled in the slats etc. ties that tangle in the seat belt of the car seats. Sounds like science fiction but weird things happen. They can also suck on them and choke. They may not die but can be very compromised mentally for the rest of their life from that lack of oxygen.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

knovice knitter said:


> Here's a few I've knitted in non-traditional colors


Gorgeous - particularly the black and colour stripes!


----------



## REH (Apr 28, 2013)

Is it the colors? They don't dress babies in pink & blue anymore, they are in grays & blacks!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

beanscene said:


> Gorgeous - particularly the black and colour stripes!


That's my favourite too.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

beanscene said:


> Thank you, that's my eldest great niece, who as you can see loves 'cosy' ! That was last years birthday knit and I'm working on this years at this very moment as her 7th birthday is at the beginning of Jan. Both are Elena Nodel patterns and this one in the photo is called Paprika.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/paprika-8


Thankyou , that vest is a great one!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

grannymush said:


> That was quite a rude comment you have made to AMYKNITS. I would rather someone made a song and dance about dangerous items or pratices as some people are not aware of the dangers than risk a child or anyone being injured or killed. Its the same with vertical or venitian blinds which have killed children. I think my daughter told me that they have to be secured to the side if the window or have some sort of device attached to keep them out of reach of children.


Oh dear. I'm sure no one here meant to be RUDE. It is just funny when you think about it.

A young black man, identifying as a "true southern bell", screaming "danger, danger, OY!" Sorry, but that is funny!

I'm answering though I'm not sure who you are addressing.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

You have an eye for the fun in color! They are all really nice!


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> I think they do but they like the newer designs with brighter colours. The traditional matinee set and bootees are not so popular. I feel bad for her too...


I think you are correct. I'm 68 and like more modern knits. I knit for our granddaughter and my daughter loves the items because she always gets positive comments. I've seen hand knits at fairs and wouldn't think of buying them because of the style. It's too bad because so much effort goes into the items.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> That's my favourite too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is really sad. Would you want to donate them them to a cause?

Some generations don't understand the value of a hand made item.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I hope the baby sweater I am about to give to a vet tech will be appreciated! Makes me wonder if we should continue to knit/crochet gifts...we put so much effort and time in trying to do something nice for others. Perhaps charity items are appreciated the most!!! Sad that this is probably true!


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I am lucky my grand daughter who is due anyday now said out of everything she got for gifts she liked the hand made things the best.


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

We are raising a young society of spoiled children. They have no appreciation for hand made work. Not only that they tell you I can get it at half the price you are charging. When they tell me that I say go right ahead and see what happens the first time you wash it.


----------



## Pateab (Nov 4, 2013)

Is that a Chatty Kathy?


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

Inoshowen, I feel for the lady whose knitted articles didn't sell. Perhaps it is a matter of choice; presuming to know what someone else would like to buy. My youngest son, 62, took me to Michaels to buy yarn in July and as I started for check out he was beside me with the most beautiful grey cashmere like yarn and a pattern book and showed me a beanie and asked me if I would knit it for him. Of course, I was elated. Last week I e mailed his 64 year old brother and included the hat picture and asked if he would like one. His answer, powder blue. Going to Michael' to take pic of the powder blue yarns.....to send him to choose. Ione


----------



## GraceFraser (Sep 11, 2015)

I think babygrows have taken the place of knitted clothes. Easy to put on and nice and warm.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

So rude of the niece.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it is the same every where mums like to be able to just throw every thing in the washing machine hand washing has gone out


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Lovemygreys said:


> I am lucky my grand daughter who is due anyday now said out of everything she got for gifts she liked the hand made things the best.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

buoybutt said:


> We are raising a young society of spoiled children. They have no appreciation for hand made work. Not only that they tell you I can get it at half the price you are charging. When they tell me that I say go right ahead and see what happens the first time you wash it.


Right on....I have little respect for today's kids--and some adults, too! Of course, today's kids are being raised and NOT even being taught respect!! And it is a shame--the world of tomorrow....well, sad!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm wondering if it's because they are small and babies grow quickly. And a lot of folks are still looking for cheap regardless. Maybe some imaginative signs or a jar requesting donations as the items are NOT for sale but will be given to local hospital, shelter, foster children, etc. You might be surprised how many people might then be interested in buying. If you try it, let's us know how it works for you.

P.S. Make sure that the place you are at is okay with asking for donations and only displaying your wares. Good luck.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, I agree, a large sign stating easy care, machine washable. Don't think modern moms want to worry about baby spit up on hand knits.



mattie cat said:


> I think a lot of young moms are afraid of hand knit items thinking they will have to hand wash and block after wearing.
> Perhaps post a sign at craft sales indicating that they are machine washable and dryable.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

beanscene said:


> Mothers tend to dress their babes as mini teenagers these days. They want easy care, snap on, snap off, trendy outfits. Look in Baby Gap who have the cutest stuff for littlies and you will quickly understand why old fashioned hand knits don't do it anymore. I really don't think t is anything to do with easycare, more that fashion moves on *and only the British Royal family seem to still embrace the quaint way of dressing their kids!*


And I wonder when the camera isn't on them if they wear more modern stuff?


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Of teeny tiny outfits with hoods and drawstrings!


 :lol:


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Carla584167 said:


> I too feel bad for this woman. My daughter is like many of the younger ladies of today. She doesn't want to spend much money on children's clothing r/t the kids out grow them so fast. She prefers purchasing the kids clothes at garage sales.
> My youngest son is just the opposite. He enjoys giving me a challenge. (I'm a new knitter) he finds something he likes and then asks me if I am up to the challenge. . He loved the baby blanket I knit for his new baby, as well as, the hats and baby outfits. Now he has ask me to knit him a quilt, and of course I can't denie him. But that must wait until I have completed painting he and his wife's portrait. I had drawn it and got it placed on a canvas before the baby arrived. Life keeps us busy but I wouldn't have it any other way.
> Have a blessed day ladies.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## plattitudeseeker (Feb 16, 2014)

I live in NC and in the Piedmont area business is terrible. Most of the things I sell on Etsy go to Florida or NY


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

knovice knitter said:


> Here's a few I've knitted in non-traditional colors


I LOVE them all!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Personally, I think most new mums lead such a busy lifestyle that they only put things on baby that can be washed in the machine. Maybe they think that hand knits will shrink and that stops them buying. It is a shame because hand knits look much nicer than some of the store bought items.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Here's a few I've knitted in non-traditional colors


All your items are beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dear KPers, 

Do you think this lady could sell them as DOLL clothes ? She would have to dress them in maybe borrowed dolls and maybe teddy bears too.

I keep thinking about this poor lady... Does anyone think this method would earn her some money for all her work?

Joanie, maybe being silly in Philly


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

knitnanny said:


> I think they do but they like the newer designs with brighter colours. The traditional matinee set and bootees are not so popular. I feel bad for her too...


That's the feeling I have also. In fact, I was planning to knit a hat/booties for a pal's upcoming new granddaughter. But when my pal told me he daughter always insisted on buying the "designer" brands I decided to be safe and just knit a couple of bibs. I figured at least those she would use.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

so sad


----------



## davidsgrandma (Nov 6, 2011)

It is such a shame. I feel for that lady 
My own daughter is expecting her 2nd child and has asked my sister and I to knit for the baby. We can knit any pattern we like but she does prefer the modern colours - grey and cream!


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


She just moved to NC


----------



## jessie s (Mar 19, 2011)

I do craft shows and do well. My main items are baby hats and booties with animal faces. Also sell stuffed animals. Last show girl across from me was selling nothing. Finally went across and gave her labels and signage. Nothing was priced and people won't ask. She priced the stuff and started selling. Plus depends on how items displayed. Not flat, have to build up so it looks like in a store. Different levels for items using covered boxes.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

I agree jessie s . In the beginning I wasn't very creative with the set up ,I got better after a while .My items were unusual when I started ,now they are quite common so I don't do fairs any more .
I used to make so many things ,lovely lined mittens with recycled sweaters 
hats ,scarves . I actually don't miss it at all . It's hard work .The last fair I did I came home with 30 dollars over what I paid for the table !! 
This weekend there is a big fair near me ,I used to do very well there ,today I am just looking forward to going there to look around .


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

sarahknitter said:


> Many people do not want items that don't have a "designer" brand name. This is not just well-off people either...


Many years ago when a good friend had young children, she would scour op shops for nice clothes for her kids and then put designer labels on the ones she liked best... Not sure where she got the labels from, probably worn out designer clothes... I always wondered why it mattered... :| :| :|


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

grannymush said:


> ... Its the same with vertical or venitian blinds which have killed children. I think my daughter told me that they have to be secured to the side if the window or have some sort of device attached to keep them out of reach of children.


Many years ago a different friend came into her younger daughters room just in time to prevent her being strangled by the venetian blind chord! Praise God. Nowadays the chord is attached to the wall at the bottom so it can't accidentally choke a child.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Such a shame..guess it's the way times are changing


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

loriadams said:


> As Lt. Joe Kenda would say "Well, my, my, my."


don't you just love that man? I wouldn't want him trying to find me!


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I see this all the time. Most new Mom's aren't interested in putting the hand knitted items on their babies.
> 
> I see baby sweater after baby sweater (sometimes multiples from one knitter) posted DAILY (the bulk of items being knitted!!) and always wonder who's baby is wearing all those sweaters/outfits?
> 
> ...


Coongratulations on the coming happy event.


----------



## BetsyLou (Dec 13, 2014)

sandyridge said:


> Many mothers now shun blankets and afghans only to use blanket sleepers.I loved my babies being darling little infants---time for teen clothes came soon enough.


The doctors and midwives are now telling the new mums not to use blankets, so they have no choice but to use blanket sleepers. NOTHING in the crib but the baby, is the philosophy being instructed today. Not much point in knitting baby blankets anymore, as they have been replaced by sleep sacks and cocoons. Blankets now are very tiny, just to lay over the baby's lap when riding in the stroller or carseat. Times do change...


----------



## Therna (Dec 5, 2011)

I ran into a Hairdresser today, who was getting baskets together for her customers. One of her customers had given her a set of knitted placemats for Christmas. She was so enthused and appreciative. I was happy to see someone appreciate somebody's work! &#128515;


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

I remember putting my babies to sleep on their tummies. I was scared silly they would spit up in their sleep and it would go back down their throat or nose and drown them, if they were lying on their backs. Now it is almost a crime if babies are on their tummies. Oh, how things change.

Must be the same with knitted items. Things change. Used to be a hand crafted item was treasured as an heirloom and now it is considered dangerous. Not by me, that's for sure. I would love to see an infant all snuggled into cozy knits.


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

Let's be fair - today's people cannot and do not want to relate to hand made things - NO DESIGNER LABELS attached.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've knit a lot of sweaters for charity. I have no idea if they were well received or not. I can only hope so.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I watch my niece dress her little boy in all the sports teams colors and logos. So that tells you something that they want. Modern children designs have something humorous or cute about there look. Traditional styles are old fashioned and I say that even with my age


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

Some people don't realize the amount of time and money it takes to make these.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

luvrcats said:


> Right on....I have little respect for today's kids--and some adults, too! Of course, today's kids are being raised and NOT even being taught respect!! And it is a shame--the world of tomorrow....well, sad!


What's wrong with the older generation? They're the ones that are supposed to set the example. I have lovely young adults in my family. It is the generations prior to the "kids these days" that are the problem.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I like the idea of the sign saying item can be machine washed and dried. She might consider taking one of her hand knits and washing and drying it many times then display it next to the sign, saying, for example that this item has been washed AND dried 25 times. Showing people how well it wears.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Lacy items are considered dangerous for small fingers and toes - not something you would want around your baby / young child unless you can watch them every minute.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Maybe it's a uk thing or I've just been lucky I do always ask if handknits are wanted and any colour preference I see my blankets being used constantly , not in the crib tho and the new mums love the cardis etc as they are easier to get baby in and out of as there's so much more give in the fabric. No pastels or Fussy patterns greys, creams blues purples and more jackets and hats to go over babygros and definitely anything with a cable


I always include yarn label so they have washing instructions and I always check its machine washable


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

inishowen said:


> My friend was at a church craft fair at the weekend. She got chatting to a lady in her eighties who had a stall of hand knitted baby garments. She sold absolutely nothing! My friend said they were mostly traditional cardigans. The lady said she had offered some to her niece and was told the baby had enough cardigans! I feel so sorry for the lady who had probably been knitting for months for this sale. Why don't mums like hand knitted things?


Our local second hand shop told me that young mums don't want to bother with the careful washing so they use fleecy store bought


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

orilliastitcher said:


> I remember putting my babies to sleep on their tummies. I was scared silly they would spit up in their sleep and it would go back down their throat or nose and drown them, if they were lying on their backs. Now it is almost a crime if babies are on their tummies. Oh, how things change.
> 
> Must be the same with knitted items. Things change. Used to be a hand crafted item was treasured as an heirloom and now it is considered dangerous. Not by me, that's for sure. I would love to see an infant all snuggled into cozy knits.


I agree with you on all points, but especially about babies sleeping on their tummies! I always put all three of mine to bed on their tummies for the exact reason you stated. And it is sad that many beautiful handcrafted baby gifts go to waste. Hopefully, things will turn around.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for all your responses. I think it's a good idea to have a sign saying the garments are machine washable. My friend said they were traditional cardigans in pastel colours. She also thought they looked very short. I think they probably looked old fashioned, which may be why they weren't sold. I have no contact with the lady so can't give her any advice.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

One problem I've encountered when knitting for babies----the baby weight yarn is available only in traditional baby colours---i.e pale pastels.Perhaps if the yarn were available in more interesting, modern colours, the traditional styles would be more appealing to to-day's young parents.


nanad said:


> I feel bad for this lady, when you are not around the younger generation you just don't know how things have changed. I know sometimes it;s hard to say something but it would be nice to tell her so she can then make baby clothes in the newer colors. I'm sure she loves to knit so telling her in a nice way is a good thing.-nanad


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

sarahknitter said:


> Many people do not want items that don't have a "designer" brand name. This is not just well-off people either.
> 
> We like to knit, but what to knit that people want at a craft fair. I suggest, knit doll clothes. Have a doll on display. BUT, the caviat, you can't sell for a big profit, if you like to knit, just put a low price on the items and let little kids enjoy.
> 
> ...


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

to-cath said:


> One problem I've encountered when knitting for babies----the baby weight yarn is available only in traditional baby colours---i.e pale pastels.Perhaps if the yarn were available in more interesting, modern colours, the traditional styles would be more appealing to to-day's young parents.


Yarn manufacturers need to catch up with trends for the wee ones.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

That is why I gave up doing shows. I donated all the knit and crochet things I had made to sell to a charity in Nassau county. A lot of homeless and Sandy Survivor people will be a lot warmer this winter. I will start my stockpile over again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> ... I know that I would have loved to have had something that was knitted by my grandmother.


I _did_ have layette items that had been knitted by my mother's grandmother ... but in the intervening decades and despite being all but smothered in mothballs, they simply fell apart; moths had gotten to them. Today's acrylics will defy moth predation and will still exist to wrap future generations.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

This has been an interesting and entertaining thread to read. I do feel bad for the lady at the craft show. People are funny (not funny ha ha, funny strange) about their buying habits. Craft shows are hit and miss. Some are very good, while others are total stinkers. I hope she continues to follow her heart with her knitting, and gets some sales if she decides to do other shows. And if any of her items have drawstrings :evil: ........Just kidding :lol:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Addressing crib..I saw this morning, cribs with slats are no longer acceptable for baby safety! Look it up. as I simply can not be bothered!
I also stated hospital, nursing homes etc still use gowns that tie..even after fatalities. Oy! Common sense people!!


----------



## chexnh (Mar 21, 2011)

I have basically two baby sweaters that I do for everyone. One is quite a lacy pattern with a "beanie" type hat. The other is a zip up the back with hood attached that I do an Irish Knit pattern on the front. AND I usually include a pair of "stay on" booties to match as well as a pair of "stay on" booties in brown. I added the brown as it is a color that is not usually found in stores and some of the new moms specifically asked for that color.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Coming in late here, this is a very relevant topic to me. My stuff is also not selling and it is for many reasons I am learning. Some of it is presentation. Some of the problem is very unsophisticated buyers. Some come to craft fairs looking for very cheap but I see expensive items selling well. Some of the problem is that people have no respect for knitted/crochet work as they associate with what their grandmother did so it is nothing special with 'anyone can do that' attitude. 

Then there is the color/modern issue. I have never knit baby colors or baby yarn. They always turned me off as insipid. People around me like bright colors and would always say 'wish I could find such colors for my baby.' Recently did a baby sweater with yellow/blue/purple. It was an organic cotton, washable and very soft. Parents absolutely loved it. My DIL always liked those for my gd from the day she was born. First sweater was a lavender one in a washable yarn (forget which one). A new baby on its way next month--the mother likes yellows/orange/greens. My first baby sweater ever for my daughter 1000 yrs ago was navy blue/heathered orange. People watched me making it and grimaced at first, then their faces lit up when they saw it finished and on her little 4 month body. 

Another problem is that there is an attitude that only manufactured things are legitimate. It is a weird snobbery related to the classist attitude that manual work is low class. Of course when you have Hollywood stars knitting, it upgrades the skill!!!

And I really resent people doing good quality work and selling it for nothing. It degrades all of us who do great and high quality work and expect to get appreciation for it. Selling work for nothing does not upgrade the education of the public to the value of what we do. I always remember seeing someone on Etsy who listed the number of stitches in her custom patterns and the amount of time it took. Her prices were not low either.

So just some of the issues I have discovered that affect what you are selling. Hope my thoughts mean something to others.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

So sad for this lady. Besides other reasons posted here, I think that store bought goods cost less. I have noticed in the stores lately, so many things cost far less than the yarn would cost me to make it. I hate to admit it, but last week I purchased a poncho for $14.99 plus 90 cents tax. I knit ponchos myself and it costs me a lot more money to buy the yarn. I only bought it because it is exactly the style and dimensions that I like and it was so cheap.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

to-cath said:


> One problem I've encountered when knitting for babies----the baby weight yarn is available only in traditional baby colours---i.e pale pastels.Perhaps if the yarn were available in more interesting, modern colours, the traditional styles would be more appealing to to-day's young parents.


Sock yarn is the same thickness as 'baby' yarn, and it comes in a million colours, is often washable with some nylon; it's durable.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> Someone mentioned "to knit baby items in bright modern colors, I would like to know what colors these are?
> 
> Fisherwoman


Primary colours. Psychedelically intense colours. Natural colours - earth, leaves in all their shades through the seasons, black, grey, mud. *NO* pastels!

Besides, it turns out that babies can see bright colours, but no pastels.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jojoacker62 said:


> Dear KPers,
> 
> Do you think this lady could sell them as DOLL clothes ? She would have to dress them in maybe borrowed dolls and maybe teddy bears too.
> 
> ...


Why not? The newborn-sized outfit I worked on all through my first pregnancy turned out to be too small for our ten-pound son and our ten-pound daughter 22 months later. When she was at the doll-playing stage, she used it as doll clothing. No child ever wore it.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Poor lady.  I feel so bad for her.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Flynn said:


> I deal the pain about nobody caring for the time and effort put into knitting something. But hand knit is not the issue around m, the issue is the style and color. The new moms I know don't do 'pastels', I am told by my DDs what colors they would like. Grey, gold, tan, with some bolder ascents. I am surprised at times with the requests also with tighter fitting pants so they're not so bulky and when I was asked to make some black n white pants that I wasn't fond of but, hey that's better than making something that won't be worn and I love to knit... 😃


Thanks! You are the "wise one"...asking, listening & going with the flow... Trends change. Women's Equality, Gender Equality, all play a part in what is accepted. All product consumption is about Supply & Demand, or as with speech-making..."playing to your audience".... know what they "want to consume".... they will buy it. If they do not, it does not matter how much love was put into it, how expensive the yarn, the great design...., how much time, how great the expertise... how perfect the stitches! It will NOT sell. WE have to alter our likes & dislikes, & be happy with the smiles you get when the product is accepted..... even if you did not like it or like knitting it!
I have a friend that makes silver jewelry. At one show he does not sell many of his good pieces, but he sells a lot of great silver high quality chains, & nice mid & lower priced items, that are used with other things bought at the show.... it is a big show. He does better, sometimes, at small shows, where people are looking for unique pieces.... 
Your audience DICTATES what will be sold. This is fickle & capricious, but true, & not always sure. It might be you are not finding the right audience for your work.... the right show for your work, for what you have made. There are also those young adults that just LOVE VINTAGE! They like the Classic Gendered Colors & designs better, actually. I guess it is "trial & error".... but it is most likely NOT the beauty of your work!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> I think "retro" is in which includes knitted/crocheted items for babies - in the UK anyhow ... but using different colours etc sometimes.


I agree. There are some that like Vintage, but most like what they see in the Boutique Baby Shops..... great new design, & in colors especially not "baby" or "gender" specific. It is a sign of our times..... New Paradigm Shift.... Babies still need warm wraps, but the design & colors desired have changed. It really has to be special, because they can buy nice things in the baby shops....


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mthrift said:


> I agree. There are some that like Vintage, but most like what they see in the Boutique Baby Shops..... great new design, & in colors especially not "baby" or "gender" specific. It is a sign of our times..... New Paradigm Shift.... Babies still need warm wraps, but the design & colors desired have changed. It really has to be special, because they can buy nice things in the baby shops....


Take a look at the postings on the thread, Baby!Baby! You are going to see bright colors, usable clothing. All the sweaters I've made for the babies in my family and anything I sell are worn and loved for their colors, warmth, and easy care.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why not? The newborn-sized outfit I worked on all through my first pregnancy turned out to be too small for our ten-pound son and our ten-pound daughter 22 months later. When she was at the doll-playing stage, she used it as doll clothing. No child ever wore it.


How frustrating that must have been.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Young mothers are also very specific abt fiber, i.e. my daughter uses cotton knits on my grands, does not like bonnets, neither do her friends.


----------



## Plays with Fibers (Nov 30, 2015)

In my experience, first time grandmothers usually ask me to knit a matching set of bonnet, sweater and blanket. Most of the time they choose a pastel color. My suggestions will be a bright color and no bonnet. However, I knit what the customer wants. Repeat customer grandmothers ask for bright colors and beanies or animal hats for boys. Headbands with crocheted flowers for girls.


----------



## LucyX94 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

